# 1969 Zodiac repair or replace?



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I inherited a 1969 Zodiac about 8 feet long or so with a wooden transom and floor. It worked well and had no issues holding air the last time it saw daylight (2000) and now both pontoons leak and I cannot locate the sources with water/soap trick.

I need it ready or replaced by August 2012 for a Keys trip. 

Anyone know a place to get it professionally evaluated/fixed or a good place to pick one up?


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

try ed bright @ bright signs and inflatable repair. on fairfield between hwy 98 and gulf beach. dont have his number handy but google bright signs should pop right up


----------

